# What we learned about Plum Pits



## CurlyDog

Fozzie'smom:

Thanks for sharing. I hope all goes well. I learned a hard lesson about intestinal blockage from my first spoo, Max. He swallowed a rock. The emergency vet said we should watch for it to pass overnight. He stayed there and was worse in the am. They finally called the surgeon in (12 hours later). He survived the surgery but died from peritonitis. I wish I would've insisted they be more aggressive. 

The first symptoms appeared rapidly. First he was just a little off, then a fever. By morning, he was walking around at the vet's office but didn't seem to be there mentally. The vet still wasn't too concerned but I was. It all just happened so fast. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## FozziesMom

Hi Curly Dog,

Thanks for sharing your experience--and i am sorry for your loss.  My vet offered to watch him last night and honestly I felt I would do a more personal job. I got clear instructions of what to do. I live 20 mins from the vet and everyone agreed that wouldn't change the outcome for Fozzie. He sleeps right near my head at night and if he was vomiting or sick I'd know immediately. 

Fortunately the pit is the size of an almond in its shell so I think it will pass for him. He's peed and gone #2 this morning and had a great appetite and normal personality. So I think we are ok for now. 

I forgot to mention the vet is having me feed him wheat bread after each meal to help keep things moving. Half a slice.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

OMG.... so Fozzie's mom, you disappeared for a long while and then showed up with this scary story!!!! I'm glad that Fozzie is doing fine now and hope he will continue that way. Keep us posted, okay? 

CurlyDog, I'm so sorry for your loss and thank you for sharing with us Max's story.


----------



## CurlyDog

Thank you both. He was such a good dog. One thing that complicated matters was that he also had ingested a clump of hair that he must have picked up after I shaved him. I never saw him eat anything weird before this. I'm sure Fozzie will be fine. 
:fingers-crossed:


----------



## FozziesMom

yes I know it was odd. Work has just been crazy lately but I wanted to make a point to add some value where I could. I still have Poodle Day on the calendar and am eagerly looking forward to it!!!


----------



## FozziesMom

Fozzie passed the plum pit this morning. What a relief! Fortunately it was small, flat, and smooth so he passed it < 48 hours later. The wheat bread I am sure helped a lot, I noticed it really seemed to relieve his constipation from the raw food, so I'll likely stay with it. I know wheat is a potential allergen but the constipation can't be good for him either.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

Glad to hear everything came out OK 
We have an Italian plum tree in our yard. Our last Spoo would stand on his hind legs and pick the plums and eat them. Some pits were spit out, and some were eaten. We would find little piles of pits pooped out in the yard for weeks. He was a large boy ... so not much chance of blockage, and none of the pits were crushed or broken, so our vet told us to let him enjoy the fruit! He did the same with the Saskatoon berries at our cabin. He'ld never starve!


----------



## stealthq

FozziesMom said:


> I know wheat is a potential allergen but the constipation can't be good for him either.


I'm sure it's the extra fiber that helped. If the wheat is a concern, there are supplements you can add to the food to up the amount of fiber.


----------



## FozziesMom

stealthq, can you make any suggestions? I'm looking for some!


----------



## PaddleAddict

So glad to hear Fozzie is OK! When you get a chance, I'd love to chat with you about Fozzie's eyelash issues. Jäger just got diagnosed with something similar.... I'll send you a PM.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

You can use pumpkin. Pumpkin helps with both diarrhea and constipation. It's a great source of fiber. 

Constipation Remedies for Pets
DogAware.com: Adding Fresh Foods to Commercial Dog Food


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

schnauzerpoodle said:


> You can use pumpkin. Pumpkin helps with both diarrhea and constipation. It's a great source of fiber.
> 
> Constipation Remedies for Pets


Was just going to post the same thing  Pumpkin seems to be the wonder food for my Spoo!


----------



## FozziesMom

thanks all, I know about canned pumpkin but I was afraid to make it part of his regular diet for fear I'd have nothing else to use if he was really constipated. Is that an unfounded fear?


----------



## stealthq

Sorry to get back to this so late - work called. 

All the above suggestions are good. There's also a capsule supplement called Vetasyl that you can sprinkle over dog food*http://www.holisticpetinfo.com/proddetail.asp?prod=Medibulk*. I'm sure there are more - googling fiber and dog supplement should get you a good number to choose from. Another food-based fiber source would be brown rice. *
*


----------



## outwest

My dogs eat plums and apricots often because we have those trees in the yard. My whippet stands on his hind legs to get at the plums when they're ripe. They never chew the pits and they pass, but they are larger dogs. So sorry you had to pay the vet. They aren't cheap anymore.


----------



## spoospirit

_I'm relieved for you both that it worked out well. It must have been difficult waiting 48 hours for that pit to pass! Thank you for the valuable information you posted._


----------

